# Hi All



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I am going to try my hand at writing, though I much prefer to read all your great posts. I have two Goldens, Dooley and Trip. Doo is almost ready for his debut in the obedience ring as well as his first hunt test (I'm not sure if I'm ready). It has been about 15 years since I've done either and the nerves of steel, are, well more like aluminum foil now adays. I'll have to get over my "stage fright" and "just do it"

Years ago, I had two great dogs, Brandy (Lindy's So Rare So Fine Lor-Hy CDX-with two UD legs -JH ) and Tuck (Lor-Hy's Touchdown Pass CDX). We stopped competing after both dogs developed kidney failure and passed on. After losing both in such a short time, I withdrew from training and the dog world. However, a couple years ago, I got the bug and that's when I got Dooley, then Trip last year, and jumped back in with both feet.

So here I am, a member of the Golden Retriever Forum and very new to this kind of thing (forums, blogs, etc.). Klamath Gold, if your reading this, we need to get back to our weekly training!

Laura


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forums! One thing around here is we need pictures!! Feel free to ask any questions-more than likely somewhere on here has been through it already.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome Laura, Dooley, Trip and Twister! Glad to have you with us. Aluminum foil?
Bet they are heavy duty and will be that of steel again shortly. 


Cooki

Buzz and Clover the Golden kids


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad you came out of the closet and started posting. Since you have been a lurker for a while you no doubt know this is a great golden forum. I hope you enjoy your time here and continue posting. I would love to see some pictures of your pups ...past and present.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll try to get some pictures moved over to my laptop so I can upload them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I bet you will be great once you get out there with them. It is the waiting that I find is the hardest when I have to do something. Glad you started posting and hope you will just jump in whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi and Welcome.... keep on posting and lets see some pics.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome! 

I haven't seen the "Lindy" moniker for years, I'll have see what Mike and Pam are up to these days.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't talked to them in a while either. They are the greatest, they are like family, which I guess they are since I had one of their puppies. The last I heard from them was when Brandy's brother Sherman passed away.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Most excellent to see you on here Laura. Training day on Sunday? I am hoping to get photos of the group and post them here!

Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome!! Would love to see some pics


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*My attempt at adding pictures*

Okay, here is my attempt at posting pictures. Dooley is by the wheel. He is from Sungold Kennels in Wyoming. He is also the new proud papa of 10 puppies, 5 boys and 5 girls, born two weeks ago Monday. 

Trip is the puppy, though now is 11 months old. He never seems to have all four feet on the ground at the same time and it is hard to get a good shot of him. 

Finally, I included a picture of "The Boss" Twister. 

Hope this works, here I go.....If it doesn't work, can someone let me know how to add photos? Thanks

Laura


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! They are beautiful dogs and I'm sure will do you proud!


----------

